# Yum or Apt-get



## marcelkraan (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello all..
Is it normal to install yum or apt-get on a macbookpro?

i have yum running via macports but i can't find any repos?
porting takes ages because it is compiling all the programs.

what is a good solution?

i never use windows and only fedora for all my other thinks
this macbookpro is from work and i muset get used to it i think


----------



## Mikuro (Mar 9, 2009)

There's an apt-get port called Fink. The Fink repository has many of the same apps as Macports.

I've never heard of using Yum in OS X, so I don't have any advice on that.


----------



## marcelkraan (Mar 10, 2009)

perfect works vey east just like debian


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 11, 2009)

Understand, however, that this is only for Unix apps and other apps that you would normally find on GNU/Linux and the open source BSDs.  You won't find native Mac OS X applications on there that would make use of Quartz/Aqua (that I know of), and the graphical apps that are there would most likely require an X Windows session either through Apple's X11.app or through an X Windows system installed through Fink.

As for MacPorts, I don't think it's like yum at all.  MacPorts is more like the Ports system found in FreeBSD.

If you need to find native OS X alternatives to what you would find in GNU/Linux, you can check out the following sites:

http://www.opensourcemac.org/
http://www.linuxbeacon.com/doku.php/opensourcemac

Enjoy that MacBook Pro!


----------



## marcelkraan (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry for the very late reply, but i was in swiss without internet.
I will check the sites right now.
The macbook is very nice but i'am still using my HP with fedora core 10 a bit more.
But the macbook is very smooth and works perfect together with everyting i like
(openvpn/samba)
I also uses programs on the mac i use on fedora openoffice/gimp/openvpn 
so it's a bit the same without 'yum or apt-get'

thanks for the reply


----------

